# West Ohio - Snow Pushers



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

12 Foot buyers backhoe pusher and 10 foot buyers skidsteer pusher. 2400 for 12 footer and 1700 for the 10 foot. Can text pictures.


----------

